# IBS during pregnancy . . .



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am curious to know from others experience, for those who have had babies did your symptoms become better, worse or the same? Especially in the last trimester given the baby is taking up all that space in your belly 

Although I've had IBS for 7 years I've not always had the symptoms constantly. Until now my last flare up was nearly 4 years ago. During pregnancy I didn't even have that much nausea or the usual issues you get that come with pregnancy.

I had my baby ten months ago now and it's only in the last 4 months or so the symptoms have flared up again 

I am wanting to have another baby in the next couple of years and if my symptoms does persist then I just wondered if for those who have IBS on a constant basis with no break, did the symptoms ease during pregnancy? Were they worse for you? Was there any medications you couldn't take because of being pregnant?

I would appreciate if for those this applies to if you can share your experiences please 

Thanks in advance x


----------

